
Show HN: Paully – Paul Graham's essays read automatically with a lifelike voice - jeshan25
https://paully.jeshan.co/
======
jeshan25
Hi HN, I wanted to read PG's essays but for such long content, I prefer audio.
So I made a podcast out of his essays.

I generated the audio automatically with Amazon Polly, AWS's lifelike text-to-
speech offering. It reads impressively well like a human. I thought you'd find
it useful. It's available on iTunes as well (you'll find the link on the
website)

It was not all straightforward though. For example, there is currently a limit
of 1500 characters to be translated per request. I also have to merge all of
the audio parts in order.

I'd like to invite you to check it out. If you have any advice on how to
improve this, do let me know.

Jeshan.

------
grzm
Interesting and useful idea. How have you handled licensing? I don't see any
mention of it on your site (though I may have missed it), and I see that
paulgraham.com carries a copyright mark.

~~~
jeshan25
Thanks, I have not thought about that. I figured (hoping) that it would be ok
if this is a free project for the community.

~~~
grzm
In that case, I strongly recommend taking the site down ASAP, at least until
you get things squared away. Then reach out to Paul Graham. Contacting a
lawyer would also be good, as it sounds like you could use some legal advice
in this area. I don't either, for that matter. I just wouldn't want to be
potentially exposed.

